# Full Odin Restore



## justjusten (Dec 8, 2012)

So I somehow managed to get my stratosphere to only boot to the recovery and was wondering if someone could give me all the odin files for our phone not just the factoryrs or kernel files. I have tried wiping cache and dalvik cache as well as flashing new roms and kernels through hiemdall and cwm.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you get it into download mode?


----------



## justjusten (Dec 8, 2012)

yeah I did and I used heimdall to flash the one package the Eh2 kernel but its not a big deal since Im just using this phone for "attempted" development haha. So if anyone else needs dangerous ideas tried I more than likely will give it a shot. I use xda more than this and probably wont catch anything here if someone needs me to p.m. me there.

Also someone should sticky the bh2 odin files http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11183-eh2-full-factory-odin-restore/page__st__30. It took me a bit of googling to find


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

justjusten said:


> yeah I did and I used heimdall to flash the one package the Eh2 kernel but its not a big deal since Im just using this phone for "attempted" development haha. So if anyone else needs dangerous ideas tried I more than likely will give it a shot. I use xda more than this and probably wont catch anything here if someone needs me to p.m. me there.
> 
> Also someone should sticky the bh2 odin files http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11183-eh2-full-factory-odin-restore/page__st__30. It took me a bit of googling to find


Nooo, EH2 is generally a bad idea. EI2 kernels and ROMs are much more developed and numerous. Use the "ROM EI2 RECOVERY" (somewhere in our forums; can't link it in mobile) to use heimdall to get back to stock everything.
Sent from the Craposphere


----------



## justjusten (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah I understand, I just had to odin to get it working again. I think this phone has some weird hardware issues but I guess anyone that gets in that position will be able to find it anyways


----------

